# Saddlebred for beginners?



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

The BO where I take lessons has a couple of saddlebred horses for lease or sale. She mentioned that when I work up to being able to ride one of them, I could potentially lease. Do saddlebreds tend to be a bit more difficult than other horses for a beginner to handle? I realize it could just be the individual horse, but I don't hear a lot about this particular breed. It happens to be a favorite of the BO, however.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Saddlebreds, like Arabs and TBs, have a reputation for being 'hotter' than some other breeds. Depends really on the individual horse, but if your BO says hers are reactive and not for beginners, I'd believe her.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Absolutely some American Saddlebreds are amazing beginner horses. 

This was a rescue horse
SBR EZ Rider - YouTube

I have had many Saddlebreds that were amazing lesson horses and perfect beginner horses. I had one that was in a handicapped riding program and would have had more but didn't have the time to invest in that back then. Truly wonderful horses. Have her give you lessons on the horse you might lease or buy.


I hate this video because it is poor quality and the kids should never be allowed to do this with any horse. The horse should be respected but it shows that this breed can be amazing in these circumstances.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The only pure saddlebred I've ever known was at my old barn. His name is Nate and he's a *****. Charges the fence when you feed, pushy when you clean his stall or open the gate, and under saddle he was more than a handful. His owners offered to let the trainer use him as a lesson horse and the trainer politely declined because he's just too much horse for anyone but advanced riders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with Speed Racer.
Also, the breed you choose should match the dicipline you ride. A Saddlebred would not be my choice for Western, nor would a full-bodied QH be my choice for jumper. See? Depends on what you want to do.
That being said, I'm sure there are always exceptions. Saddlebreds do go western in Saddlebred shows, but it's just that they are not generally thought of as a western type. I love the breed however so I just want all the SB peeps to know I am not picking on them. : ) Just pick the breed best suited for your activity. (Hopefully that got myself out of any hole I may have dug.)


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

They range in personalities but are generally people horses all the way around. I have met and had several that were child packers by three years old and others that were "trainers only" kind of horses. Absolutely go out and meet them and try them and I fully support a lease before a buy. 

Thy are my favorite breed. I cannot recommend them enough. They are fabulous horses all the way around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

I abolutely LOVE saddlebreds. Like any other breed they can vary in personality. They are sometimes known for being "hot" horses but I think a lot of it can have to do w/ training, turnout, how they are handled, etc. I myself have a 1/2 saddlebred, he is AMAZING. LOADS of personality and very sassy. Certainly watch the BO or your trainer or someone else ride them and try them out yourself if you are interested in leasing them and you and your trainer think they would be a good fit


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Dustbunny said:


> I agree with Speed Racer.
> Also, the breed you choose should match the dicipline you ride. A Saddlebred would not be my choice for Western, nor would a full-bodied QH be my choice for jumper. See? Depends on what you want to do.
> That being said, I'm sure there are always exceptions. Saddlebreds do go western in Saddlebred shows, but it's just that they are not generally thought of as a western type. I love the breed however so I just want all the SB peeps to know I am not picking on them. : ) Just pick the breed best suited for your activity. (Hopefully that got myself out of any hole I may have dug.)


 
Agreed! One must have a horse that fits their needs. That said, I was raised around Saddlebreds so of course, I think they make the prettiest Western pleasure horse out there. 




 
We all have our favorites. I don't want anyone to get a horse that they are not happy with. Search for the right horse. Think about what you want to do long term. The lease is a wonderful place to start and will give you time to know if it is the horse you want for the next 20 plus years.


----------



## Inedine (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been showing them now for 13 years I must say I've ridden a lot of breeds and I love any breed but the Saddlebred have treated me the kindest, generally the are how most people will say a hotter breed but I've met some that are so gently , their a very smart breed . Like for instance a week ago a 13 year old rode one of my show h
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inedine (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been showing them now for 13 years and I wouldn't choose any other horse I love all horses and all breeds and I've ridden a lot of different ones but the saddlebred have treated me with kindness, their a very smart breed and yes generally their said to be a hotter breed but they can be very gentle like for instance last week a 12 year old child rode one of my show horses who has been worked for me but with that boy he was so gentle they know if your a beginner . I love them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I rode a National show horse (arab/saddlebred) when I was a... seasoned beginner? 
He was forward, but nothing that a 9yo couldnt handle. I wasnt confident or brave with riding either, so it just tells you a lot that I would get up on a 17h 'monster'. lol.

Just take it slow if you arent sure. Ask her about a more... laid back or seasoned one? 
Youll probably like it, I personally love saddleseat type horses, even though I own and show QH. lol.


----------

